# Monark Rocket Year Identification help Value?



## maseratidenver (Aug 27, 2014)

I have recently acquired this bicycle and would like some information if anyone has any? Im a first time poster.. Thanks!!
possibly for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like late 40's/early 50's mid level Monark that has been incorrectly restored e.g. wrong paint/scheme, seat, etc... . Also missing a headlight. If you turn the bike upside down there may be a metal tag with some numbers. The serial will start with "A". If you can post that number can probably nail down the year. V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's another post on this style of Monark..........
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/08/hN8nYcn-1.jpg


----------

